# 12 years old and 67 miles!!



## Cathryn (1 Aug 2022)

Pleas forgive me this very self-indulgent post but I’m bursting with pride! My 12 year old son is cycling through France with us, 600 miles from Calais to Annecy and then Geneva! Today he cycled 67 miles! Effortlessly! Without moaning at all. He’s done 2 100km days so far as well!! 

It feels like we’ve grown our own little cycling buddy…and our own support wagon! He’s so much stronger than we are, we’ve given him extra baggage to slow him down! It’s not working 🤣


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

Can you convert your bike into a tagalong? 
That'll slow him down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Pleas forgive me this very self-indulgent post but I’m bursting with pride! My 12 year old son is cycling through France with us, 600 miles from Calais to Annecy and then Geneva! Today he cycled 67 miles! Effortlessly! Without moaning at all. He’s done 2 100km days so far as well!!
> 
> It feels like we’ve grown our own little cycling buddy…and our own support wagon! He’s so much stronger than we are, we’ve given him extra baggage to slow him down! It’s not working 🤣
> 
> View attachment 655294



Excellent work, that man! The town sign suggests a Pogacar in the making!


----------



## Cathryn (1 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can you convert your bike into a tagalong?
> That'll slow him down.



With him at the front??


----------



## Cathryn (1 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Excellent work, that man! The town sign suggests a Pogacar in the making!



He loves Pog so the sign (Pogny with a little careful head positioning) was perfect!


----------



## Hebe (1 Aug 2022)

Wow, that’s fantastic!


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Pleas forgive me this very self-indulgent post but I’m bursting with pride! My 12 year old son is cycling through France with us, 600 miles from Calais to Annecy and then Geneva! Today he cycled 67 miles! Effortlessly! Without moaning at all. He’s done 2 100km days so far as well!!
> 
> It feels like we’ve grown our own little cycling buddy…and our own support wagon! He’s so much stronger than we are, we’ve given him extra baggage to slow him down! It’s not working 🤣
> 
> View attachment 655294



Well done young man!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2022)

Excellent stuff; well done.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Aug 2022)

@Cathryn what is your son's name?
Has he seen this thread? 
Well done, young man, from the Cycle Chat collective!


Cathryn said:


> Today he cycled 67 miles! Effortlessly! Without moaning at all. He’s done 2 100km days so far as well!!


I don't think I could do that without a bit of moaning, actually, I know I couldn't


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

Cathryn said:


> With him at the front??


If you're on the tagalong, it means him up front.


----------



## Cathryn (1 Aug 2022)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Cathryn what is your son's name?
> Has he seen this thread?
> Well done, young man, from the Cycle Chat collective!



Thank you! His name is Arthur - I haven’t shown him but I will in the morning!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2022)

Jolly well done


----------



## gavroche (1 Aug 2022)

I have very good reasons to be proud of your son. This is a fantastic achievement and he maybe a future TdF winner. That would be woncerful.
Well done Arthur and keep encouraging him. 
By the way, Annecy is a very good place for cycling. Beautiful part of the country.


----------



## kayakerles (1 Aug 2022)

Super bravo to Arthur! I hope to someday be able to ride as many miles in one ride as he can. But I doubt I will achieve that! He is already a superstar in my mind. 🌟🌟🌟🌟🌟


----------



## Sterlo (1 Aug 2022)

I'm hoping I can do 12 miles when I'm 67


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Aug 2022)

It wont be long before you hate him


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2022)

Sterlo said:


> I'm hoping I can do 12 miles when I'm 67



Same here 

Well done to your son @Cathryn


----------



## DCLane (2 Aug 2022)

Chapeau to him, particularly with luggage.

Son no. 2 completed a 125-mile ride at 12 BUT that was without kit and tucked in a large group.

I reckon 67 with kit's harder.


----------



## theloafer (2 Aug 2022)

'Chapeau ' young man


----------



## Cathryn (2 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Chapeau to him, particularly with luggage.
> 
> Son no. 2 completed a 125-mile ride at 12 BUT that was without kit and tucked in a large group.
> 
> I reckon 67 with kit's harder.



If my son is as keen and fast as yours when he’s older, I will be utterly thrilled!


----------



## Hebe (2 Aug 2022)

Is this the same son that did the mini Wiltshire tour between lockdowns? That’s a big next step 🏆


----------



## Cathryn (2 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Is this the same son that did the mini Wiltshire tour between lockdowns? That’s a big next step 🏆



Yes!! Same boy! Levelled up!


----------



## Time Waster (2 Aug 2022)

Well that's good. Our son was shaping up to be heading that way until covid stopped our foreign tours. Cue my self indulgent praise of our son. 

At 4.5 years old he managed 30 plus miles in a day then when seagulls ate our dinner we had a 10 mile round trip for an open supermarket. He was on occasion attached to a followme tandem but most days that was a real battle.

The thing was the school term afterwards his headteacher collared us to let us know he'd been telling some wild tales of his cycle touring holidays. He was asking us to try and stop him telling lies. We asked how far he'd said he'd cycled and the head said 20 miles. With great pleasure we corrected that to 30 miles and one 40 mile day. Loved the look on the head's face with that. From that moment on our son was the cycling star.

This year is our first tour for three years and today was about 15 miles across Islay into the wind and he's been stopping every 15 minutes. He's 9.5 years old now. The lack of overseas touring and his subsequent loss in interest in cycling means he's struggling. It'll take another Belgium trip to get his interest back I think. We didn't think a foreign trip is a good idea this year hence Scotland. Not really working for him I think


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Aug 2022)

Time Waster said:


> This year is our first tour for three years and today was about 15 miles across Islay into the wind and he's been stopping every 15 minutes. He's 9.5 years old now.


Can't really blame the boy: I did it with a group average age 40, we were stopping every 15 minutes!
One of us got blown into a ditch


----------



## davidphilips (3 Aug 2022)

Well done Arthur, can not get either of my sons into cycling, so a bit of envy here with arthur cycling 67 miles and looking like he could do another 67 or more tomorrow and enjoy it.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (3 Aug 2022)

Well done thats some going that think the furthest id travel on a bike at that age was about 20ish miles


----------



## Peter Salt (9 Aug 2022)

Install one of those old tyre-on dynamos to charge your phones. That ought to slow him down


----------



## cyberknight (9 Aug 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Can't really blame the boy: I did it with a group average age 40, we were stopping every 15 minutes!
> One of us got blown into a ditch



sounds like my last group ride when a touch of wheels in windy conditions sent me into a ditch , ribs still sore 2 weeks later .
Great work for a 12 year old. i wish mini ck would show a bit more enthusiasm but this weeks excuse is " its a bit warm" so our rides are glorified pootles to a cake stop if we go at all


----------



## HobbesOnTour (11 Aug 2022)

Well done to Arthur!
Has the thought crossed your mind that he's just trying to get away from his folks to go and have some "real fun"?


----------



## Toshiba Boy (29 Aug 2022)

Only just seen this, BIG CHAPEAU Arthur (cool name too)!


----------



## BrumJim (3 Nov 2022)

Chapeau to Arthur. Impressive riding!


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2022)

If I remember, you were cycling round the Netherlands in quite late pregnancy. I think he's suffering from pre-natal cycling syndrome.


----------



## Cathryn (4 Nov 2022)

slowmotion said:


> If I remember, you were cycling round the Netherlands in quite late pregnancy. I think he's suffering from pre-natal cycling syndrome.



That was such a fun weekend! Thank you for remembering.


----------



## postman (4 Nov 2022)

Just found this well done youngman.


----------

